# Lauri Volpi singing Nessun dorma at the age of 80



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

... and still a better Calaf than the horrible Aleksandrs Antonenko yesterday at la Scala, such a legend:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

That fabulous diction!


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

He really is quite something. Of course even he is not quite the same at 80, than what he was younger. An early supporter of Maria Callas too. So by all accounts a splendid chap.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I adore the Trovatore recording from 1954 with Frazzoni and Panerai. Thrilling Manrico at 62


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I see you are a coinoseur


Tuoksu said:


> I adore the Trovatore recording from 1954 with Frazzoni and Panerai. Thrilling Manrico at 62


I see you are a connoisseur .


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I see you are a connoisseur .


I see you have a great taste


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tuoksu said:


> I adore the Trovatore recording from 1954 with Frazzoni and Panerai. Thrilling Manrico at 62


Wonderful indeed...........Rolando Panerai also a great stylish singer with beautiful voice, a different 51 Cetra label Trovatore CD set is available shown below

We need Warner to release a complete boxset of the Fonit Cetra catalog, they released many of these mono 1950s recordings individually many years ago, but the cost to buy them all even if available now would be very high........can you tell Lauri Volpi was a favorite singer of young Franco Corelli, we dont have these bold forte tenor singers anymore that sing with such dramatic individual bravura










Callas and Lauri Volpi 51 Naples.......


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^^^ Mancini another great soprano virtually unknown today because of the abundance of great singing talent back then, she would be a superstar by todays standards.........


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Wonderful indeed...........Rolando Panerai also great singer, a different 51 Cetra label Trovatore CD set is available shown below
> 
> We need Warner to release a complete boxset of the Fonit Cetra catalog, they released many of these mono 1950s recordings individually many years ago, but the cost to buy individually even if available would be very high........can you tell Lauri Volpi was a favorite singer of young Franco Corelli, we dont have these bold forte tenor singers anymore that sing with such dramatic bravura
> 
> ...


Panerai is one of my favorite baritones. He is also in Callas' 1956 studio Trovatore with Di Stefano and Barbieri. I love the 1951 Trovatore with Lauri-Volpi although I don't have the entire recording, only fragments (basically all the big arias on a disc that has fragments from her Mexico 1950, Naples 1951 and Scala 1953 Trovatores.)

Caterina Mancini is one of my favorites in that style. A great singer, and a great Leonora despite her lack of trill. I've heard fragments from that Trovatore as well. Her Ernani is top-notch too.

Corelli did actually study with Lauri-Volpi. I remember hearing that somewhere.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tuoksu said:


> Panerai is one of my favorite baritones. He is also in Callas' 1956 studio Trovatore with Di Stefano and Barbieri. I love the 1951 Trovatore with Lauri-Volpi although I don't have the entire recording, only fragments (basically all the big arias on a disc that has fragments from her Mexico 1950, Naples 1951 and Scala 1953 Trovatores.)
> 
> *Caterina Mancini is one of my favorites in that style. A great singer, and a great Leonora despite her lack of trill. I've heard fragments from that Trovatore as well. Her Ernani is top-notch too.*


I love Ernani recordings, I have this great CD set also.....another reason we desperately need complete Cetra boxset from Warner!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I adore the Trovatore recording from 1954 with Frazzoni and Panerai. Thrilling Manrico at 62


Sorry. Not on board with Lauri-Volpi's brutal yelling. "Di quella pira" actually consists of notes and phrases, including a lot of small notes which I suspect Verdi wrote because he wanted to hear them sung. Here:






Or:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Sorry. Not on board with Lauri-Volpi's brutal yelling. "Di quella pira" actually consists of notes and phrases, including a lot of small notes which I suspect Verdi wrote because he wanted to hear them sung. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sang it better when he was 31 years younger 



At 62 his "brutal yelling" is still more impressive than most Manricos I've heard.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Tuoksu said:


> *At 62 his "brutal yelling" is still more impressive than most Manricos I've heard*.


I with you brother, can't think of any modern Manrico I have heard in last 20 years that can match the 62 year old Volpi track. The tempo is very fast in 62 yr old sung version, I think he shortens/omits some of his stylish finer technique because of that.

The young Bjorling actually sounds like he is from the same stylistic singing school as Lauri Volpi to me.........


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> I with you brother, can't think of any modern Manrico I have heard in last 20 years that can match the 62 year old Volpi track. The tempo is very fast in 62 yr old sung version, I think he shortens/omits some of his stylish finer technique because of that.
> 
> The young Bjorling actually sounds like he is from the same stylistic singing school as Lauri Volpi to me.........


Sister* 

Another interesting thing, at 62 he sings it much more vigorously than he did at 31!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

*Corelli talks about Lauri-Volpi*


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^ The book below also has long chapter about Lauri Vopli, says same things as video above. Franco had met him when starting his career in early 1950s became friends and learned many vocal tricks and techniques from him, also vital information covering all aspects an opera singer's professional life. Like many great artists you want to pass on your acquired knowledge to future generation so that they may carry on the lifestyle that made you so happy and fulfilled......not as a way to make money but out of respect for the art of opera

Talks about how Volpi's vocal style evolved over time and the incredible longevity of being able to sing at the highest level after most have long ago quit........Corelli also mentions that his very favorite Manrico is Volpi!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> ^^^^ The book below also has long chapter about Lauri Vopli, says same things as video above. He had met him when starting his career in early 1950s became friends and learned many vocal tricks and techniques from him, also vital information covering all aspects an opera singer's professional life. Like many great artists you want to pass on your acquired knowledge to future generation so that they may carry on the lifestyle that made you so happy and fulfilled......not as a way to make money but out of respect for the art of opera
> 
> Talks about how Volpi's vocal style evolved over time and the incredible longevity of being able to sing at the highest level long after most have long ago quit........Corelli also mentions that his very favorite Manrico is Volpi!


Stefan Zucker? 10/10 would read!


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Franco Corelli's favorite Manrico (other than his own, ha ha)












> Stefan Zucker? 10/10 would read!


It sometimes gets pretty deep into vocal technique that is beyond the non professional singer, but also contains many great stories and insights into other aspects of opera the general fan will find fascinating and entertaining.......



The "opera fanatics" radio show broadcast.......


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> Franco Corelli's favorite Manrico (other than his own, ha ha)


Gotta love Franco! haha



> It sometimes gets pretty deep into vocal technique that is beyond the non professional singer, but also contains many great stories and insights into other aspects of opera the general fan will find fascinating and entertaining.......


I don't think it's going to be as technical as Lili Lehmann's book on how to sing. Actually that's what I'm looking for.


----------

